# Where to get started?



## justjen (May 29, 2009)

Like I said in my intro, I am VERY new to soap making  


I just feel so overwhelmed and Im not sure where to begin!  I want to do M&P because i just dont have the space to do CP (or the patence for that matter LOL)

Should I just break down and buy a base from the hobby store (even tho they are expensive) to try and see if i like doing this or not?

My goal is to start a side business with soaps and scrubs and teas (the teas I can make LOL) and things along that line.  

Its just the soap making that scares me LOL


----------



## candice19 (May 29, 2009)

I saw your other post about books.. but honestly I find that the internet is the best resouce for tutorials, particular videos of how to actually do things.  Best part, it's free.

When I started, I Googled "how to make melt and pour soap" and got a huge search list. I started reading the very basic steps, and after familiarizing myself with that, I watched videos.  Even though I didn't actually practice with soap yet, I knew the process and could apply it.  

Then I bought a M&P base at Michael's and tried out the actual process. I found that I did enjoy it, and only from there I searched for higher quality materials online.  You have to remember, to get everything online costs a ton in shipping, and most likely you'll get sucked into buying a ton of fragrance oils, etc.

Take it slow, do your research before jumping in a buying a ton of stuff.  Good luck!


----------



## justjen (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


I think after reading some I'll try the hobby lobby or JoAnne's M&P as a "test"


----------



## ibariaSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you - very new! I am currently reading "The Soapmakers Companion" in addition to reading various soaping forums. I've heard a lot of people say not to always believe what you hear - so apparently that's a sign to double check on the info you get from anywhere.

Good luck!


----------



## bodyrocks (Jun 3, 2009)

I am in exactly the same situation as you (although am even more overwhelmed and daunted by the soap assessment/certification thing).

Anyway - I have eventually decided to just take the plunge. 

Although there is so much I want to buy in the ways of moulds - all those awesome moulds and smells - what smell goes with what etc, and colours :O.

So, today I sat down and decided to place an order and decide along the way on a basic line and only stuff I could recognise. Nothing fancy.

So - I decided upon 1kg of melt and pour base £2.99, chocolate fragrance for which I wanted brown pigment (for use with opaque base - so I chose opaque base) and cherry fragrance - with red pigment. So I would be able to make chocolate soap, cherry soap - 1 of each colour and if I managed this - then I would have a go at splitting a bar into chocolate and cherry.

£15 in total. £20 with postage. Less in the states if you are in the states.

All I need now is a mould. (lthough they had a few moulds in the shop - I have had my eye on a mould making website for many months and look forward to chosing a mold from there).

£20 plus mould cost is not cheap - but is enough to spend for me to know whether I will take to this or not. I don't have a great imagination for matching colours or smells etc - so this combination is enough to keep my interest, but hopefully achievable for a beginner with practice.

Do the same. Take the plunge and pick something simple but familiar.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 3, 2009)

Check Youtube as well, there are several melt and pour videos on there that I watched before making my first bar a few nights ago.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 3, 2009)

To get started, just jump in.  That's the best way to get started.  Once you get over the fear of working with the soap (basic melt & pour) then you can get into the recipes, inclusions, specialty molds, etc.  My advice:  you won't be selling your very first batch anyway, so get a hobby store basic, a mold you like, and dive in.  You will feel success just by unmolding your soap and using it.  It will give you "courage" to do something more complicated and THEN you can decide what types of bases you want, what inclusions you'd like to try, etc.  

I know some have recommended internet, but I preferred a book to get started because it can sit right in front of you while you are trying out a recipe... plus flipping through the pictures is more inspiring and you can do this more casuually... heck I perused the book when I was in the bathtub!  And I love flipping through the books on my lunch hour, or while watching T.V.

The internet is always there when you want to do real research, but to get started I recommend you just have fun and after a few test batches, then you can get serious.  

Just my two cents... probably worth even less than that!


----------



## justjen (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!  I think i will just jump in.  Of course i need to wait till hubby gets paid LOL.

I think i'll just get a base from the hobby store and some cute molds and I have lots of EO's and FO's anyways so i'll just experiment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Read research and jump in with both feet . Doing is the best way to learn, for me anyway. Have fun .


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't forget to post a pic... even if they are simple, let us see them so we can oooooh and ahhhhhhhh!


----------

